# bootcamp SSD trim



## Triton42 (25 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai installé Windows 10 sur mon mac mini 2018 avec bootcamp. Tout marche bien, je me demandais seulement si le SSD était bien reconnu sous Windows 10, et s'il n'y a pas de trim à paramétrer. Il a l'air de considérer le SSD interne comme un "lecteur de disque" et non pas comme un SSD.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2019)

JP Caillot a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai installé Windows 10 sur mon mac mini 2018 avec bootcamp. Tout marche bien, je me demandais seulement si le SSD était bien reconnu sous Windows 10, et s'il n'y a pas de trim à paramétrer. Il a l'air de considérer le SSD interne comme un "lecteur de disque" et non pas comme un SSD.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> Merci


J'en pense qu'il est inutile de te prendre la tête, le Trim étant actif sous macOS, c'est le principal. Avoir une partition Boot Camp contenant une version de Windows, ne donne pas accès au BIOS pour connaître le statut du Trim. Une chose à savoir, dans un PC, dès l'instant ou un SSD est installé, le Trim sera activé. Ne te pose pas de questions, tout va bien.


----------



## Triton42 (26 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> J'en pense qu'il est inutile de te prendre la tête, le Trim étant actif sous macOS, c'est le principal. Avoir une partition Boot Camp contenant une version de Windows, ne donne pas accès au BIOS pour connaître le statut du Trim. Une chose à savoir, dans un PC, dès l'instant ou un SSD est installé, le Trim sera activé. Ne te pose pas de questions, tout va bien.


Bonjour Locke,
OK, n'y pensons plus. Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rassurante.


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2019)

JP Caillot a dit:


> Bonjour Locke,
> OK, n'y pensons plus. Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rassurante.


Autre chose à savoir, si le Trim n'est pas activé, ce n'est pas un drame, tous les SSD possèdent en interne un micro logiciel qui est le Garbage Collector _(ramasse-miettes)_ qui fera la même chose, la seule grande différence sera que son entrée en action sera vraiment prise en compte pendant un arrêt prolongé, par exemple la nuit.


----------



## Triton42 (26 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Autre chose à savoir, si le Trim n'est pas activé, ce n'est pas un drame, tous les SSD possèdent en interne un micro logiciel qui est le Garbage Collector _(ramasse-miettes)_ qui fera la même chose, la seule grande différence sera que son entrée en action sera vraiment prise en compte pendant un arrêt prolongé, par exemple la nuit.


Merci pour cette précision. 
J'ai vu aussi que Windows 10 utilisait le swap. N'est-ce pas mauvais pour le SSD et avec 8go de RAM peut-on supprimer ce swap ?


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2019)

JP Caillot a dit:


> Merci pour cette précision.
> J'ai vu aussi que Windows 10 utilisait le swap. N'est-ce pas mauvais pour le SSD et avec 8go de RAM peut-on supprimer ce swap


Tu te poses trop de questions, si le système a besoin de créer un fichier d'échange, il le fera et ce n'est pas sans raison. Tes deux OS fonctionnent correctement ? Alors tout va bien. Il faut sortir de ces mauvaises habitudes, il ne faut s'inquiéter que lorsqu'il y a un problème et non pas en créer un qui n'a pas lieu d'être.


----------



## Triton42 (26 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Tu te poses trop de questions, si le système a besoin de créer un fichier d'échange, il le fera et ce n'est pas sans raison. Tes deux OS fonctionnent correctement ? Alors tout va bien. Il faut sortir de ces mauvaises habitudes, il ne faut s'inquiéter que lorsqu'il y a un problème et non pas en créer un qui n'a pas lieu d'être.


Ok ok, c’est vrai que les 2 OS fonctionnent bien, c’était plus pour comprendre. En tout cas merci à toi de t’être penché sur mon questionnement.


----------



## subsole (26 Février 2019)

Bonjour
Plus tu as de RAM moins tu as de SWAP. 
Pour tenter d'éviter le SWAP lorsqu'on a peu de RAM, ouvrir/utiliser le moins d'applications possible en même temps.


----------

